# TT to be pre-heated through an app



## michaelbond7 (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi,

With the cold weather now upon us I was wondering if an app exists or can be built that will pre heat my car?
I remember that an app such as this existed about 5 years ago. I cant remember which brand it was.
It would be ever so useful.

Thanks,
MIchael


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

-7C the other morning and all I needed was to spray some de-icer on the windscreen, turn the heated seats on to max and get in and go. Only ever preheated a car when I lived in a part of the US that sometimes saw -30C in winter...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

You might be thinking of the BMW pre-conditioning app.It's useless and only turns on the blowers...it neither heats nor cools as the engine would obviously need to on which is illegal in an unoccupied car in the UK.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

leopard said:


> You might be thinking of the BMW pre-conditioning app.It's useless and only turns on the blowers...it neither heats nor cools as the engine would obviously need to on which is illegal in an unoccupied car in the UK.


But only on a public highway.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Leaving it running to defrost is a good way to get a look at your TT, driving off!!!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

leopard said:


> You might be thinking of the BMW pre-conditioning app.It's useless and only turns on the blowers...it neither heats nor cools as the engine would obviously need to on which is illegal in an unoccupied car in the UK.


Wrong, my Range Rover allows me to defrost and warm the car up to a target temperature from the comfort of my bed. A press of a button in the app and the engine starts (whilst keeping the door locked of course), and it also automatically starts the heated screen, heated rear window and mirrors, heated steering wheel, blowers go hot, and also the climate seats set to hot.


----------



## Jake70 (Apr 29, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> Leaving it running to defrost is a good way to get a look at your TT, driving off!!!


Hahaha


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

kmpowell said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > You might be thinking of the BMW pre-conditioning app.It's useless and only turns on the blowers...it neither heats nor cools as the engine would obviously need to on which is illegal in an unoccupied car in the UK.
> ...


Range Rover it is then...

But I'd like to know how they get around this for use on the public highway or is there some sort of clause ?


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Over £200K worth of cars stolen in West Midlands Police Area last week whilst de-icing.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

leopard said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


Why would they (by which I assume you mean RR) need to get around it? It's up to the owner to use the car in accordance to the law. (They don't have to "get around" the fact their vehicles can go way faster than 70 mph for example).


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds like the designers at RR have designed a clever rum lock system, i.e. The car can't be driven without the keys present, I know I would have to pop outside just to make sure. Incidentally, not wanting to derail this post but has anyone seen how far their TT will go without the key inside the car?


----------



## Charlie-B (Feb 20, 2014)

4433allanr said:


> Sounds like the designers at RR have designed a clever rum lock system, i.e. The car can't be driven without the keys present, I know I would have to pop outside just to make sure. Incidentally, not wanting to derail this post but has anyone seen how far their TT will go without the key inside the car?


Land Rover have fuel burning heaters built into all their larger vehicles (and some smaller) as standard in cooler climates. When the heater starts it warms the car's heating matrix and turns the blowers on set at the desired temperature. As soon as the water cooling matrix for the engine is hotter is switches over and shuts off the fuel burning heater. Start the car on a cold morning and the heater will start-up with the engine as the latent heat from the engine would take forever to warm-up a block that big!

If someone spec's remote start all they add is the receiver module and a remote for it. It's not quite plug and play as it needs to be enabled in the equivalent of VCDS. Land Rover also include humidity sensors on the windscreens so the car knows the de-mister or window heaters are required the moment the ignition is enabled - it's smart stuff and makes for the "luxury" feel.

If you see a RR or Disco appearing to smoke from under the bonnet it'll probably the heater starting up as it steams and smokes a bit at the start (it runs V hot). Also sounds like a jet engine starting up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Charlie-B said:


> 4433allanr said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the designers at RR have designed a clever rum lock system, i.e. The car can't be driven without the keys present, I know I would have to pop outside just to make sure. Incidentally, not wanting to derail this post but has anyone seen how far their TT will go without the key inside the car?
> ...


You beat me to it.

The FBH (fuel burning heater) is a seperate unit which will heat or cool down the cabin and doesn't rely on the engine idling away.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

drjam said:


> Why would they (by which I assume you mean RR) need to get around it? It's up to the owner to use the car in accordance to the law. (They don't have to "get around" the fact their vehicles can go way faster than 70 mph for example).


Emissions and the regulations regarding that...the green element of having an engine idling away with nobody in the car.
If something goes wrong whilst the engine is on,steps out of gear and runs a pedestrian down etc.

Laws are also passed to protect ...


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> has anyone seen how far their TT will go without the key inside the car?


I was thinking the same thing. I can't get out of the car and go to the front door without the key warning lighting up the dash.
I don't think anyone will get far without the key?


----------



## Chris698 (Jun 20, 2016)

It'll go as far as you like without a key, I wondered this but then I guess it probably isn't safe for a car to cut out mid journey, even a stolen car.


----------



## Magpie10 (Oct 22, 2015)

I have owned and driven GM vehicles in several countries that had remote start. This feature has been around for a decade or more. My 4 yo Holden has it . It runs fully locked. Once inside you need to have the key and press start button, otherwise it will cut out when you engage the transmission. I only use it to cool the interior on really hot days.

I understand that it is illegal in Germany to run a vehicle remotely (or even manually and leave it running)


----------

